# Tecumseh HSK35 - governor spring



## 21tgs (Oct 26, 2006)

I bought this snow thrower used and I have no idea who worked on it so I am not sure about the placement of the governor spring. The carb has been completely torn down and rebuilt, the unit runs great with the exception of some hunting when in deep snow. Mixture adjustments do not help the hunting/surging. I have it set to run smoothly at high speed with the auger engaged, not throwing snow.

The governor spring looks to be a bit stretched. I will pick up a replacement if I need one.

How can I tell if the tension is correct on the governor spring? There are several mounting options. Are they specific to a setup or are they used to make slight tension adjustments?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I think you can find what you are looking for on pages 22-25 of the link below. Have a good one. Geo
http://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/..._reference.pdf


----------



## 21tgs (Oct 26, 2006)

Geo... the link appears to be incomplete.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

We will try again. Have a good one. Geo
http://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/html/engine-specs/tecumseh/Tecumseh_quick_reference.pdf


----------



## 21tgs (Oct 26, 2006)

That is just what I was looking for... thank you.


----------



## 21tgs (Oct 26, 2006)

Moving forward with this I did not acquire a new governor control spring just yet but I did correct the placement of the linkages as well as the spring.

I pulled out my tachometer and was verifying the the WOT RPM and mixture then the idle RPM and mixture. I suspect that I need to replace the o-ring for the idle mixture screw because when I adjust the screw the engine RPM speed up and slow down... a lot. It doesn't just start to run poorly from a lean or rich condition by turning the screw I can get up over 3,000 RPM.

Anybody come across this before?


----------

